# Polled alpine due Monday!! :)



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Penny my polled gal is due(150 days) on the 14th!! I'm very excited! Her are a couple pics of her eating away! She had twin POLLED doelings last year!! I'm really hoping she has at least one polled for this year! I will be keeping her... I lost my other alpine to pneumonia this winter, so I would like to keep a polled replacement... Won't be the same but better than no goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Fingers crossed for a polled doeling. Sorry you lost your one girl. It is always hard. Did you keep the polled girls from last year??


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The attachments didn't show for me...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I re-added the pictures... And penny's polled girls last year didn't make it :'( my cousin came out for a visit and her dog mauled them... I now have a STRICT no dog rule at my house!! Except for my dogs whom know better than to kill livestock!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh how sad about your doe AND the babies from last year!!!!!! :hug:

thinking polled pink for you this year. 

why would someone bring their dogs to someone's house if they're not sure how the dogs would act around livestock? strange......


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

You would be amazed at the amount of people that want to bring their dogs out to run "free" on the farm!! They all say "oh my dog is SO friendly, and wouldn't hurt a fly"... But a dog is a dog is a dog, and if they haven't been conditioned and trained to respect livestock, they can't be trusted!! I learned that lesson the hard way!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I went out and say with all the critters and watched penny for a while... Her bag has doubled in size and she's not really eating, very mild nickering but still relatively comfortable! I'm hoping for this afternoon but honestly thinking it will be tomorrow! Will update this afternoon! Everybody think pink polled thoughts for me please!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Adding our thoughts to the 'polled pink' side!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She is definitely in labor!! Lots of talking and nesting!!  hopefully she has them in this gorgeous sun instead of the chilly night time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy happy kidding!!! keep us updated!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh boy, sending you pink thoughts and polled.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well we have a beautiful healthy set of buck/doe twins!!! Penny did fantastic, these two look NOTHING like either parent, and I won't be able to tell of their polled for a couple weeks!! I am just grateful for healthy kids!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Will post more pics once I get my human kids to bed lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! :stars: that marking is gorgeous! can't wait for more pics!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!! If you show close up pics of the heads we should be able to tell if they are polled. I was able to tell right away with mine. Especially when their was one of each. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Really?? I thought so last year... One had a swirl in the middle and one had two horn swirls... They were both polled!! Glad I waited to disbud! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks polled to me....no swirls where horns should be. but I'm no expert.....


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad to hear all went well. An outstanding looking set of twins!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Penny with her twins "Walter & Willow" 







Ricco my 2months old Nigerian being nosy lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!! they are adorable


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks polled to me too. Can you take a pic of the two together , close ups of the heads?? I was able to tell the difference easily when one was horned and one was polled.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Walter already has good sized bumps?! I've only ever seen polled doelings, so I'm not sure if their polled lumps grow faster than the does, similar to how a horned buckling has horn buds way before a horned doeling?! If that makes any sense haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

If you think that the buckling has horns, you should be able to see a distinct swirl at the horn bud. With polled there is no swirl and they have kind of like bangs....


----------

